

Ask HN: What are the current best frameworks for CRUD app auto generation? - nsxwolf

I&#x27;ve dabbled with Rails, Grails, and Spring Roo a little in the past.<p>I&#x27;m wondering what is the current state of the art in generating a CRUD app from a data model. What out there builds scaffolding that&#x27;s the easiest to work with and extend with modern JS technologies and frameworks?<p>If you were going to use something today, what would you pick and why?
======
bjourne
Django-Admin:
[https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/ref/contrib/admin/](https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/ref/contrib/admin/)

It was a few years since I used it last and there may be something even more
amazing out there now. You can easily have a large data registration system up
and running in under a day. There are even 3rd party modules that extend
django-admin for domain specific tasks.

------
clyfe
Just allow the users to crud:
[https://github.com/sferik/rails_admin](https://github.com/sferik/rails_admin)

Need more powerful customization?
[https://github.com/activescaffold/active_scaffold](https://github.com/activescaffold/active_scaffold)

------
phantom_oracle
>for CRUD app auto generation?

According to what I've read about, getting a CRUD app up and running in Rails
is as easy as 1 line in the commandline.

Is this what you are referring to?

~~~
nsxwolf
Yes. And it is easy, but I'm interested in what's currently the best.
(Subjective, I know)

In an fantasy world, you could generate a really shiny, really beautiful app
from scaffolding. And it would be optionally hooked into all sorts of popular
frameworks. Say, Angular and Bootstrap. Then you'd tweak it from there. Some
framework right now might be the "closest" to that.

------
jrpt
It depends. What is your use case for the CRUD app? Who will be using it?

